# best lure for 2011?



## got me hooked

So every year it seems like there is a hot lure for the year that all the pro's swear by. I believe this past year the clackin rap was pretty popular, so what do you guys think is gonna be the hot one this year? Personally, I know it depends whether it's pre spawn or post spawn as to what you through; but I never go wrong with a senko.


----------



## dacrawdaddy

Rapala Twitchin' Rap. Similar to a musky glide bait but in a bass size. I have fished a Rapala Countdown with the lip removed for many years but now the cat is out of the bag.


----------



## Intimidator

I had Good success with the Dahlberg Craw and I'm looking forward to using the Dahlberg Frog this Spring.


----------



## Gsxrfanim

The Dimiki Hydra plastic bait seems to be a hot item that I have been reading a lot about.


----------



## Intimidator

Gsxrfanim said:


> The Dimiki Hydra plastic bait seems to be a hot item that I have been reading a lot about.


Thank you for the info about Dimiki Last year I switched to mostly using Asian/Japanese plastics for all the fishing I do. If your interested look at the Keitech, Megabass, and Ecogear(Marukyu) stuff.


----------



## legendaryyaj

Uh oh, I see the bait monkey on here now too!


----------



## Tokugawa

legendaryyaj said:


> Uh oh, I see the bait monkey on here now too!


Oh he's everywhere!!  I just scored some sweeeeeeeeeet jerkbaits from Japan.

Here's my prediction for hardbaits - the KVD Strike King HC Square Bill Silent cranks. Kind of a knock off of certain wide body baits from Japan that are super effective, and KVD is starting to rack up wins with them. This is the year they go crazy like Red Eye shads a few years ago.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Tokugawa said:


> Oh he's everywhere!!  I just scored some sweeeeeeeeeet jerkbaits from Japan.
> 
> Here's my prediction for hardbaits - the KVD Strike King HC Square Bill Silent cranks. Kind of a knock off of certain wide body baits from Japan that are super effective, and KVD is starting to rack up wins with them. This is the year they go crazy like Red Eye shads a few years ago.


You're right about the bait monkey being everywhere,haven't met anyone that's ever been able to outrun him. 

I'd have to agree with you on those KVD silent cranks,I've been looking at them. Especially seeing how most bass aren't used to a silent crank coming through their area. KVD could rack up wins and sell that product even if it was just a paper clip with glitter and a willow leaf blade.


----------



## thelatrobe33

Here's my prediction for hardbaits - the KVD Strike King HC Square Bill Silent cranks. Kind of a knock off of certain wide body baits from Japan that are super effective, and KVD is starting to rack up wins with them. This is the year they go crazy like Red Eye shads a few years ago.[/QUOTE]

Since I was an extra good boy this year I should have a couple of those HC cranks by Saturday They do look really good, and the finish looks to be really tough.


----------



## Intimidator

See, this is what makes me so mad....I just cleaned out all my old lures, plastics, etc, and gave them away or pitched them, then organized everything. I have everything I own in a Bass member bag and in 2 small clear boxes, then I have a small tub in the basement with extras. Now you guys are FORCING me to buy this stuff because you have used it and like it. Since I use the Japanese plastics and know how good they are, I know you can't be lying about the hardbaits.....Man,....now I'm just upsetLOL


----------



## fakebait

All I can say is thanks guys. In the 80's thru 90's I bought everything that came along. Now I still find stuff that never seen the water. I have not bought much other than terminal tackle since. So with your reviews of products it narrows down what a person needs to realy consider when spending on a limited budget. Filling all the open spots in my tackel box does not fill limits.


----------



## Intimidator

fakebait said:


> All I can say is thanks guys. In the 80's thru 90's I bought everything that came along. Now I still find stuff that never seen the water. I have not bought much other than terminal tackle since. So with your reviews of products it narrows down what a person needs to realy consider when spending on a limited budget. Filling all the open spots in my tackel box does not fill limits.


Go over to the Tackle Forum and check out some of the Japanese baits...if you already haven't It's kinda like the Automotive industry, the Japanese bait companies are ahead of the US industry in quality and engineering (they really take their fishing seriously) and the US companies are coming on strong. The fishermen are getting some very nice bait choices


----------



## spfldbassguy

Every year there's seemingly a ton of "hot and new" lures to come out and only one maybe seem to catch on. I don't think it'll be a "hot lure" that takes over the scene on 2011 but some sorta new technique that's out there but hasn't gained much popularity yet.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Every year there's seemingly a ton of "hot and new" lures to come out and only one maybe seem to catch on. I don't think it'll be a "hot lure" that takes over the scene on 2011 but some sorta new technique that's out there but hasn't gained much popularity yet.


The last/newest Bass magazine had some of the "Hot" new techniques that the Japanese fishmen use and now they are catchin' on with the US Bass anglers....I'm too old and can't remember what they were


----------



## josh617

plow jockey


----------



## Wow

"There's a sucker born every minute" is a phrase often credited to P. T. Barnum (1810&#8211;1891), an American showman. It is generally taken to mean that there will always be many gullible people in the world. LOL! Especially fishermen..................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Intimidator

Wow said:


> "There's a sucker born every minute" is a phrase often credited to P. T. Barnum (18101891), an American showman. It is generally taken to mean that there will always be many gullible people in the world. LOL! Especially fishermen..................................................................................................................................................................
> View attachment 39702


The thing that "hooks" you is some of these new baits work extremely well...so you try a few more...then you get some "duds"...then you miss a few good ones...so hopefully we can help each other miss out on the duds instead of all of us buying them


----------



## Tokugawa

Intimidator said:


> The thing that "hooks" you is some of these new baits work extremely well...so you try a few more...then you get some "duds"...then you miss a few good ones...so hopefully we can help each other miss out on the duds instead of all of us buying them


Without trying new baits, here's a list of techniques you'd miss out on the past few years:

drop-shot
shakey head
wacky rig
wacky jig head

And we all know those don't work...especially for those you don't try.


----------



## Intimidator

Tokugawa said:


> Without trying new baits, here's a list of techniques you'd miss out on the past few years:
> 
> drop-shot
> shakey head
> wacky rig
> wacky jig head
> 
> And we all know those don't work...especially for those you don't try.


I have to admit that there are a couple of those I did not think would work....until I tried them


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> I have to admit that there are a couple of those I did not think would work....until I tried them


Put me on that list too,I thought the wacky rig was just that. Once I finally used that set up boy did I have some fun. Now the wacky rig will be on one of my rods whenever I go out. Still haven't tried the shakey head set up yet but probably will give it a go this up coming year.


----------



## thelatrobe33

spfldbassguy said:


> Put me on that list too,I thought the wacky rig was just that. Once I finally used that set up boy did I have some fun. Now the wacky rig will be on one of my rods whenever I go out. Still haven't tried the shakey head set up yet but probably will give it a go this up coming year.


Shaky head was my main tactic this year. I just had to force myself to put the T-Rig down and commit to the shaky head. One hell of a technique!


----------



## Intimidator

thelatrobe33 said:


> Shaky head was my main tactic this year. I just had to force myself to put the T-Rig down and commit to the shaky head. One hell of a technique!


You know, I think it is really hard for people to slow things down and finesse fish, we are such a fast paced society and we try to fish the same way. Everyone is "burning baits" all year long and speed reeling cranks and spinners, I know since I've slowed down I have caught more and nicer fish, that goes for Bass, WB, Crappie, and Walleye. They can't seem to pass up a slow moving, dying, or distressed bait


----------



## Tokugawa

Intimidator said:


> I have to admit that there are a couple of those I did not think would work....until I tried them





spfldbassguy said:


> Put me on that list too,I thought the wacky rig was just that. Once I finally used that set up boy did I have some fun. Now the wacky rig will be on one of my rods whenever I go out. Still haven't tried the shakey head set up yet but probably will give it a go this up coming year.


I've discovered that an open mind is a beautiful thing when fishing. Is is a great feeling when you pull in a fish on a new bait or technique that you didn't know would work. It is a confidence builder!

I agree Latrobe - that is the best way to learn a new idea. Commit to it, deal with not catching as many fish sometimes, but once you learn it you have another confident tool that you can use. That really helps on hard days when everything you "know" goes out the window. You've learned how to learn!!


----------



## got me hooked

Intimidator said:


> You know, I think it is really hard for people to slow things down and finesse fish, we are such a fast paced society and we try to fish the same way. Everyone is "burning baits" all year long and speed reeling cranks and spinners, I know since I've slowed down I have caught more and nicer fish, that goes for Bass, WB, Crappie, and Walleye. They can't seem to pass up a slow moving, dying, or distressed bait


I was a topwater guy until probably about 3 yrs. ago when I went to stonewall jackson lake with some buddies from school during pre spawn, and I really got hooked into finese fishing now. Topwater is more action, but finesse fishing is a skill. I increased my odds of catching fish ever since I started to slow things down.


----------



## lordofthepunks

its been out for a few years but if you love throwing buzzbaits then their is only one worth throwing. the warrior baits buzzbait is designed like no other buzzbait on the market. specially made to be the slowest running buzzbait on the market. check them out at www.warriorbaits.com


----------



## spfldbassguy

lordofthepunks said:


> its been out for a few years but if you love throwing buzzbaits then their is only one worth throwing. the warrior baits buzzbait is designed like no other buzzbait on the market. specially made to be the slowest running buzzbait on the market. check them out at www.warriorbaits.com


They run slower than a Strike King Tri Wing buzzbait? So far that's the one I've found to be able to run almost at a snails pace if needed. I might have to give the Warrior line a look now.


----------



## Intimidator

lordofthepunks said:


> its been out for a few years but if you love throwing buzzbaits then their is only one worth throwing. the warrior baits buzzbait is designed like no other buzzbait on the market. specially made to be the slowest running buzzbait on the market. check them out at www.warriorbaits.com


Thanks...I just ordered a couple for my summer-time arsenal


----------



## lordofthepunks

spfldbassguy said:


> They run slower than a Strike King Tri Wing buzzbait? So far that's the one I've found to be able to run almost at a snails pace if needed. I might have to give the Warrior line a look now.


i havent used the strike king version but i can tell you that the warrior baits buzzbait is insanely slow. the design is just different then any ive seen. i have won tournaments on days where the only thing i threw all day long was this buzzbait. there are few baits that i am completely enamored with but this is one of them, as long as these buzzbaits exist, they will be the only ones i will use. i usually keep this sort of info to myself as finding edges on other tournament guys is often times tough but for some reason i felt the need to share this with people.

im not saying this is a miracle bait but if you have become adept at using a buzzbait and are capable of catching fish on a buzzbait and are familiar with times and conditions in which to use a buzzbait, then this one will absolutely improve your strike ratio, hook up ratio and catch ratio.


----------



## josh617

I m actually a big fan of war eagle's buzzbaits. I own a dozen of their buzzbaits and not a single one of their spinnerbaits. they re awesome, squeal like a pig, come through grass great and are reasonably priced. the little one in my avatar actually came on the buzzer.


----------



## Intimidator

lordofthepunks said:


> i havent used the strike king version but i can tell you that the warrior baits buzzbait is insanely slow. the design is just different then any ive seen. i have won tournaments on days where the only thing i threw all day long was this buzzbait. there are few baits that i am completely enamored with but this is one of them, as long as these buzzbaits exist, they will be the only ones i will use. i usually keep this sort of info to myself as finding edges on other tournament guys is often times tough but for some reason i felt the need to share this with people.
> 
> im not saying this is a miracle bait but if you have become adept at using a buzzbait and are capable of catching fish on a buzzbait and are familiar with times and conditions in which to use a buzzbait, then this one will absolutely improve your strike ratio, hook up ratio and catch ratio.


LOL.... Feel Free to PM me with any info you don't want to share with Tourney Guys....I'm just a lowly fisherman trying to have a GOOD TIME while RELAXING, I don't get to keep up with the latest and greatestLOL.....Brent

The last couple years...I have really seen how much my fishing has improved by slowing things down, I get into a better zone when things are calm and relaxed and I can think about my strategy. I can't wait to try them this summer.


----------



## WLAngler

I think the KVD Silent Stalker Red Eye Shad will be a big hit in 2011.


----------



## spfldbassguy

lordofthepunks said:


> i havent used the strike king version but i can tell you that the warrior baits buzzbait is insanely slow. the design is just different then any ive seen. i have won tournaments on days where the only thing i threw all day long was this buzzbait. there are few baits that i am completely enamored with but this is one of them, as long as these buzzbaits exist, they will be the only ones i will use. i usually keep this sort of info to myself as finding edges on other tournament guys is often times tough but for some reason i felt the need to share this with people.
> 
> im not saying this is a miracle bait but if you have become adept at using a buzzbait and are capable of catching fish on a buzzbait and are familiar with times and conditions in which to use a buzzbait, then this one will absolutely improve your strike ratio, hook up ratio and catch ratio.


Oh I'm definitely gonna take a real good look at their stuff. Probably pick up one or two in the future,thanks for the feedback on them.


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Revenge are my fav. buzzbait and spinnerbaits. I like Wareagle buzzers too because of the reflective prism tape on the wings. Wareagle also make great deep water spinnerbaits 3/4-1oz. I like there blades and colors.

http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Revenge_Baits/catpage-REVENGE.html



josh617 said:


> I m actually a big fan of war eagle's buzzbaits. I own a dozen of their buzzbaits and not a single one of their spinnerbaits. they re awesome, squeal like a pig, come through grass great and are reasonably priced. the little one in my avatar actually came on the buzzer.


----------



## mystic4314

I have a friend whos trying to break into the lure market with an awsome spinner-buzzbait line. and having seen most of his line up these baits are real fish gitters with skirt colors and blade styles not offered on the market in our local stores even the pro has no equal to these baits


----------



## Intimidator

mystic4314 said:


> I have a friend whos trying to break into the lure market with an awsome spinner-buzzbait line. and having seen most of his line up these baits are real fish gitters with skirt colors and blade styles not offered on the market in our local stores even the pro has no equal to these baits


Well....we can't buy them if we don't know what they look like or where to get them


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Well....we can't buy them if we don't know what they look like or where to get them


That's just what I was thinking as I read that post. Atleast show us a picture or two of the stuff or provide a link to his website(if there's one).


----------



## JignPig Guide

A Scrounger tipped with a Venom Skip Shad. Hold on tight!


----------



## Intimidator

JignPig Guide said:


> A Scrounger tipped with a Venom Skip Shad. Hold on tight!


Thanks JnP...more things to look upLOL


----------



## Tokugawa

JignPig Guide said:


> A Scrounger tipped with a Venom Skip Shad. Hold on tight!


Assuming you can find a Scrounger!! 

I think someone else knocked it off this year, too. I saw it as I was pawing the 2011 BPS catalog.


----------



## Intimidator

Tokugawa said:


> Assuming you can find a Scrounger!!
> 
> I think someone else knocked it off this year, too. I saw it as I was pawing the 2011 BPS catalog.


I didn't spend more than 5 minutes and found 5 different versions from Luck E Strike, J&S, Swarming Hornet, Aaron Martins, and Buckeye Lures....I guess they are heavily copied


----------



## Fisherman 3234

Kopper's live target frogs look pretty sweet, hopefully they perform as well as they look.


----------



## Intimidator

Fisherman 3234 said:


> Kopper's live target frogs look pretty sweet, hopefully they perform as well as they look.


I'll let you know how the Dahlberg frog does, both of mine came yesterday, Man, they pass the look test


----------



## Tokugawa

Intimidator said:


> I didn't spend more than 5 minutes and found 5 different versions from Luck E Strike, J&S, Swarming Hornet, Aaron Martins, and Buckeye Lures....I guess they are heavily copied


Aaron re-introduced it back in 2007. In 2008/2009 it was really hard to find in stock anywhere. Now a bunch of folks have copied it or re-started production now that it is popular again.

http://www.scroungershop.com/shop/index.php?main_page=page_2


----------



## spfldbassguy

Tokugawa said:


> Assuming you can find a Scrounger!!
> 
> I think someone else knocked it off this year, too. I saw it as I was pawing the 2011 BPS catalog.


I noticed that as well when going through it the day it arrived.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> I'll let you know how the Dahlberg frog does, both of mine came yesterday, Man, they pass the look test


Oh I bet they look really nice in person and now you can't wait to try 'em out. I need some reviews when you do because I was looking at them as well.


----------



## lordofthepunks

Fisherman 3234 said:


> Kopper's live target frogs look pretty sweet, hopefully they perform as well as they look.


i almost bought a few of those last week. they look sweet but a few months ago i stocked up on the frogs i normally use, the spro bronzeye. i will definetely be trying the live target frogs as soon as the bronzeyes are shredded.


----------



## Intimidator

It should be very soon and all the major lure manufacturers should be rolling out their "New" stuff. We're gonna be blitzed by the "newest" and "best" stuff on the market. All of our fishin' shows, mags, and ads are gonna tell us we'll catch more than ever with "this" product, I don't know how we ever caught fish before all this stuff came out

So what is everyone's "Old Reliable"? Mine is a plastic swimbait, you can slow roll it, bounce it off the bottom, speed it up, fish it weedless, shallow, deep, vertical...etc


----------



## lordofthepunks

old reliable, blue and black jig, black buzzbait, watermelon senko, lucky craft skt mini, shaky head, texas rigged plastics, spro frog.... it goes on and on, i guess i dont really have a go to bait, whatever is working i guess.


----------



## Tokugawa

lordofthepunks said:


> old reliable, blue and black jig


x2

Plastics - a 5" senko in green/chart tail


----------



## Gsxrfanim

My wife bought me the Dahlberg Craw that looks awesome. Can't imagine how it will look and act in the water.
Land Big Fish has the Koppers frogs in stock and they look "Real" good. I am pretty sure the tackle manufacturers are hooking Us more than anything.
I am looking forward to try a few new techniques this year more than anything and become proficient with them.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Gsxrfanim said:


> My wife bought me the Dahlberg Craw that looks awesome. Can't imagine how it will look and act in the water.
> Land Big Fish has the Koppers frogs in stock and they look "Real" good. I am pretty sure the tackle manufacturers are hooking Us more than anything.
> I am looking forward to try a few new techniques this year more than anything and become proficient with them.


It looks real good in the water,Intimidator let me toss his last year and I gotta say that I was impressed with how it looked and came through the water. It's a bit heavier than I prefer but I might just have to go out and get me one. I've seen the Koppers frog and they look nice but I'm still partial to Snag Proofs' frogs and to Spros' frogs. ALthough that Larry Dahlberg frog has me intrigued but I'm gonna wait until Intimidator uses his and gives me the review on it before I think about buying one.


----------



## 614-bass

ive heard the koppers frog is very soft when compared to others but ive heard alot of concern as to how it will hold up to catching alot of fish. ill stick with spro frogs i have one particular frog thats still going after around 120 fish probably the paints scratched off in a few spots but its still fishable. but for me im predicting my best lures being a swim jig and a spro frog for the upcoming year.


----------



## Intimidator

Gsxrfanim said:


> My wife bought me the Dahlberg Craw that looks awesome. Can't imagine how it will look and act in the water.
> Land Big Fish has the Koppers frogs in stock and they look "Real" good. I am pretty sure the tackle manufacturers are hooking Us more than anything.
> I am looking forward to try a few new techniques this year more than anything and become proficient with them.


You'll like the Dahlberg...I hope he does a smaller version also...Less $$$ in case I lose one


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> You'll like the Dahlberg...I hope he does a smaller version also...Less $$$ in case I lose one


I'm hoping he comes out with one in a 1/2oz model. That 1oz weight is the only thing that I didn't really like about it when you let me "test it out". I could still chuck a 1/2oz a mile(like the 1oz model) or flip n pitch it quite good as well so I hope he comes out with a downsized version.


----------



## spfldbassguy

As for my go to lure/lures for 2011 they'd be: Pop-r,Zoom horny toad,Booyah baby boo jig in 3D green pumpkin,Rapala Dt04/Dt06 crankbaits in bluegill color.


----------



## jcustunner24

spfldbassguy said:


> Booyah baby boo jig in 3D green pumpkin


Great little lures and not too pricey. They're a definite go-to item for me.


----------



## spfldbassguy

jcustunner24 said:


> Great little lures and not too pricey. They're a definite go-to item for me.


That color has become my go to because of one reason,I've caught more bass on that color. Yeah the prices of them is great as well. I've got a pretty good supply of them so I should be good for this year. Although with the "bait monkey" in my ear constantly I'll probably pick up more at some point this year. See we can agree on something every once in awhile.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> That color has become my go to because of one reason,I've caught more bass on that color. Yeah the prices of them is great as well. I've got a pretty good supply of them so I should be good for this year. Although with the "bait monkey" in my ear constantly I'll probably pick up more at some point this year. See we can agree on something every once in awhile.


Is that like the Strike King Bitsy Bug?? Just so I understand what ya'll are talking about


----------



## jcustunner24

Intimidator said:


> Is that like the Strike King Bitsy Bug?? Just so I understand what ya'll are talking about


Baby boo jig is here..... but they're basically the same lure.

http://www.google.com/products/catalog?hl=en&q=booyah+baby+boo+jig+3d+green&um=1&ie=UTF-8&cid=14654018565581627996&ei=_WMjTYrIO8KAlAfD8YSDBQ&sa=X&oi=product_catalog_result&ct=result&resnum=3&ved=0CCIQ8wIwAg#


----------



## Intimidator

jcustunner24 said:


> Baby boo jig is here..... but they're basically the same lure.
> 
> http://www.google.com/products/catalog?hl=en&q=booyah+baby+boo+jig+3d+green&um=1&ie=UTF-8&cid=14654018565581627996&ei=_WMjTYrIO8KAlAfD8YSDBQ&sa=X&oi=product_catalog_result&ct=result&resnum=3&ved=0CCIQ8wIwAg#


Yep...Thanks, The Gander in Columbus had a clearance on them last Winter and I stocked up..they were .99 cents ea.


----------



## sisezz73

Top sellers this year will be square bill silents crankbaits and silent traps.
Top producing baits this year will more than likely be the plain Ole JIG.
But I will be catching most of my fish on a drop shot this year. I HOPE


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Is that like the Strike King Bitsy Bug?? Just so I understand what ya'll are talking about


The Booyah Baby Boo Jig I use is 5/16ths and the Strike King Bitsy bug is only a 1/8oz. About the same kind of bait but the SK weighs less and to me the Baby Boos' skirt "works better". To me the Bitsy Bug is a finesse type of jig because of it's relative small size and small weight. I've used the Bitsy Bug jigs before and like them but for me the Booyah one can't be out performed.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> The Booyah Baby Boo Jig I use is 5/16ths and the Strike King Bitsy bug is only a 1/8oz. About the same kind of bait but the SK weighs less and to me the Baby Boos' skirt "works better". To me the Bitsy Bug is a finesse type of jig because of it's relative small size and small weight. I've used the Bitsy Bug jigs before and like them but for me the Booyah one can't be out performed.


Remember those Keitech Little Spiders (3") that I gave you....you can use those as your trailer and skirt on just a jig head. Those things have "action"


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Remember those Keitech Little Spiders (3") that I gave you....you can use those as your trailer and skirt on just a jig head. Those things have "action"


I've already looked into that possible set up. Might just be another option when they aren't wanting to hit the standard things. You know the very first bass that I caught on a jig n pig was on a Bitsy Bug jig. I usually turn to that one if I "feel" that they aren't quite hitting the Booyah one good enough. The reason I favor the Booyah more is because I love that 3D colored skirt and it comes through everything alot better than the Bitsy Bug does.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> I've already looked into that possible set up. Might just be another option when they aren't wanting to hit the standard things. You know the very first bass that I caught on a jig n pig was on a Bitsy Bug jig. I usually turn to that one if I "feel" that they aren't quite hitting the Booyah one good enough. The reason I favor the Booyah more is because I love that 3D colored skirt and it comes through everything alot better than the Bitsy Bug does.


"My Guy" just received his new stock from Keitech/Japan, and I just ordered some extra Little Spiders


----------



## mystic4314

I have my own tackle shop goin in the garage i just cant imagine that theres not a bait out there allready to catch um on but i agree,with all the new stuff commin out that i will buy a few. Back to pics thing tried to upload a few and the OGF wont giterdone im gona go over and take a few myself so i can post um


----------



## mystic4314

Heres the frist srting line up for 2010


----------



## Rod Hawg

I have my own tackle co. I think the good bait will be either soft plastics or Jerk-Baits. I saw within a month in the fall the sluggish Bass go insane when I through wacky rigs at them. But in the summer they were hitting on Jerk-Baits really well. Its hard to say what the key bait will be. I'm trying to see if the Rapala Clackin Crank will get any hits. Who knows. Should be a awesome 2011.


----------



## black jackk

The five best lures will be from my point of view:
Soft Plastic
Spinnerbaits
Crankbaits
Spoons
Jigs

Soft plastic baits always seem to get the job done when you are fishing. In general, bright colors like yellow, combined with a dark color to draw attention to this species as well. Twister tails are highly recommended to apply for walleyes.


----------



## dillon basser

Have any of you guys tryed the new zoom swimmin fluke? i did last year and i
think there a very good bait,the water i fish is very stained most of the time,
6in.visibilitylet me here from you.tks.


----------



## dillon basser

YOU guys looken for the scrounger jig you need to go or call bobs outdoor supply in 
newark,ohio 233 union st. 740-349-0992.I just picked up 2 of them,and these ones
have skirts on them,he just put in a order for the unskirted ones.Bob can get about
any bait you want but cant find.


----------

